# Mini gathering...Tampa show.



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was thinking about having a small gathering for anyone wanting to go over the the Tampa Repticon Saturday. 

I dont put on a great gathering like Mark, but anyone interested?

Bill


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll be vending, but you can all GATHER around my table and pretend to be REALLY interested in purchasing some dart frogs!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I would go but I will be working unfortunately


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

FYI...I am next to Busch Gardens about 15 minutes to the fairgrounds.


----------

